# Looking for a SA 1911 Long Slide



## madwrstler (May 25, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a Springfield Armory 1911 Long Slide? My local dealer said there is a waiting list from his distributor and I heard from another dealer they are not making them anymore. Any guidance would be appreciated. I already emailed SA but no response as of yet.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I don't know where to find a Springfield right now, but STI also makes a longslide 1911 - the Trojan 6.0


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*long slide*

I don't know either, but I don't blame you for wanting one. That long slide SA is real easy to shoot accurate.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*I know where*

I live in Orlando FL.

There is a Springfield Long Slide in the case (new) at "Shoot Straight" in Apopka, FL. Shoot Straight is one of the biggest dealers in FL.

I was playing with it the other day, so you better call 'em. I might own it next week.

Jeff


----------

